# العقود الهندسية + دراسة عن مرحلة التعاقد و تأثيرها على تنفيذ المشروع الانشائي



## aidsami (4 أغسطس 2012)

*كتاب العقود الهندسية pdf*

رابط التحميل


*
دراسة عن مرحلة التعاقد و تأثيرها على تنفيذ المشروع الانشائي pdf
*
رابط التحميل



*طريقة التحميل:*


----------



## bakbeko (5 أغسطس 2012)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## haytham baraka (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااا لمروركم العطر


----------



## ahmed bak (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## aidsami (7 أغسطس 2012)

هدية لكل مهندس حتى لو لم يكن مدني او معماري
مفيد جدا (عقود التشييد) موضوع مهم جدا في حياة المهندس العملية

*كتاب عقود التشييد.pdf*

*رابط التحميل*​


----------



## saimoh76 (3 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 مارس 2015)

الروابط غير موجودة


----------



## خالد قدورة (4 مارس 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل. ارجو التكرم باعادة تنزيلها ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب


----------

